# Extract bios.BIN file ?



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

I just downloaded the latest version of the Shuttle SB51G pc BIOS and cannot find out how to extract the binary file ?
How do I overwrite the existing BIOS ?

Help !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Do you have Winzip installed? I'll take a look at the file and see what's going on with it.....

Go here and click on (How do I update (flash) BIOS for mainboard) and you will need Adobe Acrobat Reader installed on your system to read it.

Adobe is available here.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks Speedo, I already checked on the Shuttle site, that's where the binary file comes from...

They say "extract" the bin file, but how ?

Yes I have Winzip, what do you mean by looking at the end of the file ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Right Click the BIOS file that you downloaded and select Open With. When the caution sign pops up (Assuming your using XP) select open with. Then choose select program from a list. Browse to your Winzip program and click OK. A box should open showing the .bin file and then just extract it to a folder of your choosing. After that you can create your boot disk and whatnot.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

Winzip tells me it's a LZH file that needs LHA external program.

I downloaded LHA.exe from different locations and declared the right path in WinZip, but I cannot made it work.
Get the message that the path is too long (probably DOS program) moved LHA.exe to A: drive, tried again, same problem.

I think I didn't get the right LHA program ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

What version of Winzip do you have? You can download the evaluation version of 8.1 here.

I'm going to try and unzip it to a folder and if it works OK I'll PM you.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

that's right I do have WinZip 8.1


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

OK! Go here and download fb51s036.zip......:winkgrin:


----------



## Miller001 (Aug 30, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit old but for those who find it through google just use 7zip. It has a command line too so you can extract pretty much anything with it.


----------

